

Google spends more lobbying Congress - steiger
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/technologylive/post/2010/10/google-reports-increased-spending-to-lobby-congress/1

======
ajayjapan
I like Google and part of me wants to believe they were lobbying Congress
about introducing the self-driving cars to the the mass market. But on the
other hand I have a feeling that is not exactly what they were talking about.

Google motto: Don't be evil.

My response: Define evil.

Ps. Here's an idea for a start-up: a website that gathers funds from
individuals (the public) to hire lobbyist to advocate for a specific cause.
Suggestions? lol. If you can't beat them join them.

